# Asvape Gabriel



## RainstormZA (8/11/18)

Just something I found out when I first got the Asvape Gabriel is that the mod auto-adjusts wattage to the ohmage of the coil installed.

I have been wondering if there is any way I can disable this feature as it does this every time I change tanks. At first it was great but now it's annoying as I only use a certain wattage for different juices.

Also noticing that it jumps all over the place with ohm readings. The Cylon doesn't do that so I'm certain something's up with the mod.

Any advice?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (8/11/18)

My Pulse 80W does the same (auto-adjusts wattage with new coils), always higher than my preference, but not too high to be intolerable. Does not really bother me. Jumping ohm readings are usually if something is loose - wire, screw etcetera, but with SS wire the resistance does change considerably during heat up.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (8/11/18)

Andre said:


> My Pulse 80W does the same (auto-adjusts wattage with new coils), always higher than my preference, but not too high to be intolerable. Does not really bother me. Jumping ohm readings are usually if something is loose - wire, screw etcetera, but with SS wire the resistance does change considerably during heat up.


My Pulse 80w also does this... But lower than where I like to vape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ShamZ (8/11/18)

Been off the hardware section and seeing too much of the LOL threads. I read AsSvape Gabriel

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (9/11/18)

Andre said:


> My Pulse 80W does the same (auto-adjusts wattage with new coils), always higher than my preference, but not too high to be intolerable. Does not really bother me. Jumping ohm readings are usually if something is loose - wire, screw etcetera, but with SS wire the resistance does change considerably during heat up.



Thats interesting @Andre
Can you adjust the wattage to your preferred setting after its done its auto adjustment ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (9/11/18)

Silver said:


> Thats interesting @Andre
> Can you adjust the wattage to your preferred setting after its done its auto adjustment ?


Yes, you can, no problem.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (9/11/18)

Silver said:


> Thats interesting @Andre
> Can you adjust the wattage to your preferred setting after its done its auto adjustment ?


Yup, just a pain in the rear-end for me to manually adjust back to my original setting


----------

